# Fragen zum Grundangeln (Elbe)



## Matzmo (22. Juli 2008)

Hallo Freunde,

seit geraumer Zeit versuche ich nun mein Glück an der Elbe, allerdings ohne großen Erfolg. Zielfisch soll übrigens der Aal sein.

Meine Montage sieht so aus:
Tiroler Hölzl läuft frei auf der Hauptschnur, Wirbel mit Perle, Aalhaken Größe 8 mit halben Tauwurm bestückt.

Meistens beangle ich Buhnenfelder (übrigens im Magdeburger Raum) ... aber nun mein Problem:

Die Ruten sind im Wasser, die Bremse ganz leicht gestellt, so dass die Fische eigentlich frei Schnur nehmen können. Bei mir ist es aber so, dass bei Bissen immer nur 5 - 10cm Schnur genommen werden und danach passiert gar nichts mehr. Absolut nichts.

Was mache ich denn falsch?


----------



## Tim1983 (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fragen zum Grundangeln (Elbe)*

Hi, 
Bremse ganz leicht eingestellt #c. Klapp doch einfach mal deinen Bügel hoch und nehme einen Bissanzeiger (Überraschungsei). Dann wenn Du einen Biss hast, lässt du den Aal erstmal abziehen und schaust wann du deinen Anhieb machen kannst  #6. 

Schöne Grüße Tim


----------



## 77ede (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fragen zum Grundangeln (Elbe)*

Ich denke das sind keine Aal-Bisse sondern irgend welches Kroppzeug das da an deinen Würmern rumlutscht !

Was sit mit deinen Würmern am Haken, sind die nach den Fehlbissen noch dran oder abgefressen ?
Wenn die Würmer noch dran sind, wie sehen sie nach einem Fehlbiss aus ?
Wie hast Du die Würmer am Haken ?
Aufgefädelt oder einfach durchgepiekt ?


Gruß aus der Pfalz
77ede


----------



## Ahrendpower06 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fragen zum Grundangeln (Elbe)*

Wenn ich auf Aal los gehe dann sieht meine montage so aus: 30èr Hauptschnur 40g Sargblei wo bei die schwere deines bleies sich nach der flies geschwindigkeit deines hausgewässers richtet.Als nächstets nehme Ich 4èr Harken auf den haken siehe ich ein Tauwurm auf aber nur so weit das auch ein stück des wurmes sich noch ein bischen bewegen kann So fange ich eigentlich immer meine Aale Petri Heil:vik::vik::vik:#6#6#6#6


----------



## FelixSch (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fragen zum Grundangeln (Elbe)*

Es ist nicht immer notwendig, dass der Aal frei abziehen kann. Wenn der Aal abziehen kann, dann kann er sich nicht selbst haken.
Also, ich handhabe es so, dass ich in der Elbe bei HH wie auch in stehenden Gewässern 80g ranmache. Die sind zwar auch an einer Laufbleimontage, bieten aber wesentlich besseren wiederstand, wenn denn ein Anhieb kommt. Sonst läufst du Gefahr, dass, wenn du anhebst, nur das Blei durchs Wasser fährt, der Aal ausspuckt und das war es.
Na ja, dann ein etwa 30-40 cm Vorfach dran, Wurm auf die Schnur und ab ins Wasser. 
Der Aal hat nur eine Chance, den Wurm zu nehmen, und das ist die Seite, an der die Hakenspitze ist. Ich fische mit Aalglöckchen.
Wenn er sich also offensichtlich für den Wurm entschieden hat, dann kann ich ohne Rücksicht auf die Richtung seiner Flucht anschlagen. Wobei die Bremse zu ist und der Bügel geschlossen. In der Rute selber ist nur minimale Vorspannung, damit er wenigstens ein kleines Spiel hat. 
Bisher hatte ich keine Probleme mit dieser Art der Fischerei. Anders als viele mache ich auch, wenn ich merke, dass die Aale etwas heikel sind nicht das Vorfach länger sondern eher kürzer, damit ich direkter am Fisch bin.


----------

